# Nite Hawk Press vs. Bowmaster



## rjfoy (Jan 23, 2008)

I've used the BowMaster press on my last three bows and it's been an OK portable press for the money. I recently bought the split limb brackets so I could use it on my Guardian but it doesn't work well on that bow. You can use it, but it's difficult to work around the cables and the limb brackets.

I saw Nite Hawk's press the other day and thought I'd give it a try. It works very well on my Guardian. Easy to setup, easy to press, mounts securely (I was always a little worried with the BowMaster.) and gives you plenty of room to work on the bow. It's more expensive at $98.95, but it's pretty ingenious and works great.

http://www.nitehawkarchery.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page1.html


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

I bought the Nite hawk 2 months ago and it's a great portable press.

Good service too


----------

